# Entrance exams for the Civil Service (clerical or executive officer)? Any advice?



## Henny Penny (23 Aug 2005)

Has anyone done the entrance exams for the civil service (clerical or executive officer)? Any advice?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2005)

*Re: Civil service*

They usually publish preparation booklets and sample papers for these exams which you should obtain and study.


----------



## legend99 (23 Aug 2005)

Advice will be that the world and its mother will apply for those jobs...assume that its the Executive Officer currently available on publicjobs.ie so don't be despondent if you don't make it.


----------



## Magoo (23 Aug 2005)

The format of CS entry examinations is multiple choice questionaires relating to a variety of competencies consiered relevant to the job you're going for.  These would include job simulation, verbal reasoning and numerical skills. 

The documentation provided after application will almost certainly provide good explnations of what to expect with examples of the questions you can expect on the day.  This would give you a good indication of how you're likely to perform so the examination itself shouldn't offer too many surprises.  I don't it's the intention to catch you out. 

As a side issue, it can be very difficult to get promoted from the clerical officer grade as the numbers are huge relative to the opportunities available.  You could find yourself languishing there for years before you get the nod. My advice to anyone contemplating a long-term career in the CS and with ambition to reach a senior level would be to concentrate on the Administrative Officer competition or, failing that, the Executive Officer competition.


----------



## mo3art (24 Aug 2005)

Both are aptitude exams.

Do familiarise yourself with the format and do the sample questions on the website.

The clerical officer exams are a doddle (I found) and I did very well in them, the maximum entry wage is extremly disappointing though so in the end i made the hard decision not to take the position I was offered.

The executive officer exams are of a similar standard but because you are marked in comparison to all the other applicants you will find it harder to get marked in the top 100.  Expect to see masses of college graduates at the exams.

Be sure you have a good calculator.

If you can get a book on sitting aptitude exams well in advance and start training then I have heard that you can score extremely well.  It's not a thrilling affair!

HTH


----------



## Henny Penny (25 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## usrbin (30 Nov 2005)

I sat these tests back in October. A couple of days ago, I got a message telling me I'd placed 9th in my preferred geographical area (not Dublin). 

What does that mean? What can I expect now? Will I be interviewed anyway, or only if nine vacancies arise in the lifetime of this panel? Will there be matching of applicants to particular posts (based on experience/aptitude/location) or are you offered whatever comes up "in order" and too bad if you don't like it? How much room for salary negotiation is there? 

All wisdom/advice gratefully received...


----------



## brodiebabe (30 Nov 2005)

usrbin said:
			
		

> I sat these tests back in October. A couple of days ago, I got a message telling me I'd placed 9th in my preferred geographical area (not Dublin).
> 
> How much room for salary negotiation is there?
> ...


 
I don't think there is any negotiation of salary.  You should be able to find the rates of pay on the public jobs site.  You might go in on a higher increment if you have worked for a semi-state or government body previously.  Be warned if you are going in on the 1st increment the pay is quite low.


----------



## legend99 (1 Dec 2005)

usrbin said:
			
		

> I sat these tests back in October. A couple of days ago, I got a message telling me I'd placed 9th in my preferred geographical area (not Dublin).
> 
> What does that mean? What can I expect now? Will I be interviewed anyway, or only if nine vacancies arise in the lifetime of this panel? Will there be matching of applicants to particular posts (based on experience/aptitude/location) or are you offered whatever comes up "in order" and too bad if you don't like it? How much room for salary negotiation is there?
> 
> All wisdom/advice gratefully received...



Usually they will interview maybve the first 20 or 30 depending on how many people they feel will be needed before the panel ends. Then they will rank you finally and thats the order they offer the jobs in. You can negotiate salary...but its generally only the overall boss who can start you on a higher level. Doesn't always happen though but its not unheard of.


----------

